# Magazine Loading Tool For SR9C



## metweezer

How does this thing work? I believe the tool comes with every new SR9 & SR9C. I guess it is supposed to make loading ammo easier. I can't figure out how it does that. I have the "Uplula" on order but the loading tool that comes with the pistol is beyond my level of expertise. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mesz13

*it aint easy*

I have the same gun and purchased the lula uploader its a piece of cake, the ruger one is just difficult to use, it works you just gotta take some time and go slow. The hook on the top goes over the rear of the mag, u press down and partially slide the round in till it hooks into the mag then u can release the loader and finish pushing the round in. its not a speed loader so dont try to use it that way you will just get frustrated.


----------



## recoilguy

Put the loader over the top of the mag hook to the rear. Slide the device down the mag and the hook will depress the inside of the mag. Hold it there and take a 9mm bullet. with the primer to the rear slide it in until the back of the bullet hits the hook. release pressure on the loader so the hook is now above the partially loaded bullet. Push the bullet completely to the rear of the mag.....repeat. 

It is really pretty easy once you get it figured out. Not super fast but way easier on your thumb.

RCG


----------



## metweezer

recoilguy said:


> Put the loader over the top of the mag hook to the rear. Slide the device down the mag and the hook will depress the inside of the mag. Hold it there and take a 9mm bullet. with the primer to the rear slide it in until the back of the bullet hits the hook. release pressure on the loader so the hook is now above the partially loaded bullet. Push the bullet completely to the rear of the mag.....repeat.
> 
> It is really pretty easy once you get it figured out. Not super fast but way easier on your thumb.
> 
> RCG


Followed your advice but after 3 rounds I couldn't compress the mag spring any further (it's brand new and has never been loaded). Hopefully the Uplula will make it easier. Tks for your help.


----------



## metweezer

*I Got It!*

Okay I was using the tool incorrectly. Loaded all my magazines easily. Thanks again :smt023


----------



## dondavis3

I too bought a Uplula loader.

I've got several loaders that came with my guns.

And all tho they work, none work as well as the Uplula.

IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

Uplula :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Leo

Yep, I bought an UpLULA 24222 and it worked great for my 9mm & .45 ACP magazines. Loading the magazines can never be easier.


----------

